# PALM BEACH REEF - sun 10th Dec



## Fishing Man (Oct 4, 2006)

Hey guys,

Thinking of doing a surf launch on sunday morning at 11th Ave
is anyone else going out? does anyonw know how its been fishing.

went out last sat with Duran for no result, hopefully this weekend is more productive.

4am start


----------



## spottymac (Aug 29, 2005)

Hi Ben
The boys got one spotty each this morning 
l will be going out but l don't know what day


----------

